# Why is my internet so Slow?!?!?!?



## quasar923 (Jul 1, 2009)

I need help.  My internet has been running slow for a while and all the time on facebook it loads to this stupid aol search engine page posting problems about facebook and junk like that. Then i have to click back to get to the page on facebook i want to be on.  Lots of times it says page can not be displayed and stuff like that.  I am using Windows Vista Ultimate and it is the only computer in my house that runs like this.  All the other computers in my house use windows xp.  But my computer is the fastest and has the best hardware in it.  I use nothing but firefox, latest version.  Im thinking it is something to do with my version of Vista.  Is there a way to reset the settings?  I may have messed with something.  It is very annoying how slowly it runs and when it doesnt go to the page I want.


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2009)

Run virus scanner, spybot S&D, and any other malware scanner you might have.


----------



## quasar923 (Jul 1, 2009)

what is a free malware program?  I have Avast Anti Virus, does that have it?


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2009)

Splybot S&D will remove the cookies, malware, spyware and other garbage making your internet slow. Avast is fine, just make sure it's updated.


----------



## Darren (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmm, ping of 51ms via speedtest.net, healthy but not fantastic. If you ping a server from another computer in your house does the ping complete in a faster time?

Is your computer connected directly to the router via USB, LAN card, or wireless? same question for the other computers at home.

And no Vista shouldn't hinder you from getting full speed.

Edit: 

Bed time, read everything in the morning, keep posting guys.


----------



## LagunaX (Jul 1, 2009)

If it is not malware related, my cable provider advised me to power off my modem and router for 5 min if I haven't done so for a while. What would that do? Not sure, but it was a lot faster afterwards with the modem/router reset.

Additionally, these 2 tricks might be useful:

Internet Speed Tuning
go to desktop->My computer-(right click on)->properties->then go HARDWARE tab->Device manager-> now u see a window of Device manager 
then go to Ports->Communication Port(double click on it and Open). 
after open u can see a Communication Port properties. 
go the Port Setting:---- 
and now increase ur "Bits per second" to 128000. 
and "Flow control" change 2 Hardware. 

apply and see the result 


Increase your bandwidth by 20% 

Windows uses 20% of your bandwidth! Get it back 

A nice little tweak for Windows. Microsoft reserve 20% of your available bandwidth for their own purposes (suspect for updates and interrogating your machine etc..) 

Here's how to get it back: 

Start-->Run-->type "gpedit.msc" without the " 

This opens the group policy editor. Then go to: 

Local Computer Policy-->Computer Configuration-->Administrative Templates-->Network-->QOS Packet Scheduler-->Limit Reservable Bandwidth 

Double click on Limit Reservable bandwidth. It will say it is not configured, but the truth is under the 'Explain' tab : 

"By default, the Packet Scheduler limits the system to 20 percent of the bandwidth of a connection, but you can use this setting to override the default." 

So the trick is to ENABLE reservable bandwidth, then set it to ZERO. This will allow the system to reserve nothing, rather than the default 20%.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jul 1, 2009)

Malwarebytes is good at finding and removing spyware\adware... Also, Facebook itself is pretty slow - I almost didn't sell a computer because the idot buying it though the PC was slow because they kept trying to load Facebook - I had to have them load up Sony's site and MTV and some others to prove it was Facebook... Myself, I hate Facebook - MySpace FTW!


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 1, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> Malwarebytes is good at finding and removing spyware\adware... Also, Facebook itself is pretty slow - I almost didn't sell a computer because the idot buying it though the PC was slow because they kept trying to load Facebook - I had to have them load up Sony's site and MTV and some others to prove it was Facebook... Myself, I hate Facebook - MySpace FTW!



Yes malwarebytes is great.


----------



## quasar923 (Jul 1, 2009)

http://aim.search.aol.com/search/search?&query=b.static.ak.facebook.com&invocationType=tb50fftrab


That is the page it goes to. Still does it, I did that internet bandwith thing in ports you guys told me to do and ran Malwarebytes quick scan and found one infected file said regesty somthin and i deleted it and comp restarted and all like it said it would.  But it still goes to that same page when going on Facebook.


Pic of site in Thumbnail


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 2, 2009)

> Internet Speed Tuning
> go to desktop->My computer-(right click on)->properties->then go HARDWARE tab->Device manager-> now u see a window of Device manager
> then go to Ports->Communication Port(double click on it and Open).
> after open u can see a Communication Port properties.
> ...


Nice that helped slight lag with Call of Duty WaW Thank you


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

it could be something simple like maybe your virus scanner has some kind of built in firewall or network monitoring? or maybe something checking for phishing stuff, phishing scanners run everything through something to check if its a legit site that adds lag and alot of people have like 3 or 4 layers of that

also could try openDNS not only does that sometimes help with resolving stuff faster but if you set it up right you can have more features without loosing any performance like you would with software


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2009)

quasar923 said:


> http://aim.search.aol.com/search/search?&query=b.static.ak.facebook.com&invocationType=tb50fftrab
> 
> 
> That is the page it goes to. Still does it, I did that internet bandwith thing in ports you guys told me to do and ran Malwarebytes quick scan and found one infected file said regesty somthin and i deleted it and comp restarted and all like it said it would.  But it still goes to that same page when going on Facebook.
> ...



It's probably that AIM toolbar messing things up. Delete it in the control panel.


----------



## wiak (Jul 2, 2009)

try opendns.com and google.com/chrome


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 2, 2009)

+1 for chromium, if you get a good build it can be as fast as like netscape 4.x gold


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2009)

if one PC runs fine and another doesnt, its software. end of story. if it was related to the modem or router, ALL PC's would be having the same problem.


----------



## Tau (Jul 2, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> If it is not malware related, my cable provider advised me to power off my modem and router for 5 min if I haven't done so for a while. What would that do? Not sure, but it was a lot faster afterwards with the modem/router reset.
> 
> Additionally, these 2 tricks might be useful:
> 
> ...





Umm... for the port part thats for your Serial bus, and the bits per second is basically the bod rate....  that will have zero effect on your network throughput.

are you thinking about MTU packet size? (aka jumboframes?)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2009)

also, the QOS 'trick' does nothing. it only activates when asked to (as in, when your router is setup and configured to run QOS on your network)


----------



## Tau (Jul 2, 2009)

I remove the QOS service on all my computers as its a bunch of bullshit anyways.  Why the hell would i want some POS windows service scheduling my bandwidth.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2009)

Tau said:


> I remove the QOS service on all my computers as its a bunch of bullshit anyways.  Why the hell would i want some POS windows service scheduling my bandwidth.



it doesnt. it allows your router to. it does NOTHING without QOS configured on your internet gateway.


----------



## Tau (Jul 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it doesnt. it allows your router to. it does NOTHING without QOS configured on your internet gateway.



Ah, well still bullshit.


----------



## osirus99 (Sep 5, 2009)

quasar923 said:


> I need help.  My internet has been running slow for a while and all the time on facebook it loads to this stupid aol search engine page posting problems about facebook and junk like that. Then i have to click back to get to the page on facebook i want to be on.  Lots of times it says page can not be displayed and stuff like that.  I am using Windows Vista Ultimate and it is the only computer in my house that runs like this.  All the other computers in my house use windows xp.  But my computer is the fastest and has the best hardware in it.  I use nothing but firefox, latest version.  Im thinking it is something to do with my version of Vista.  Is there a way to reset the settings?  I may have messed with something.  It is very annoying how slowly it runs and when it doesnt go to the page I want.




I know this is an old post but who knows you might still be having the problem (hope not).  You posted your speedtest.net results but it really doesn't tell you or me much.  Please run the following Broadband Speed Test and when the test is complete, click on the ADVANCED tab then look in the lower right hand corner of the test window and click on VIEW TEXT.  Copy and paste those results here and lets take a real look at your connection quality.  Make sure you copy all the information including the QOS for both upload and download.  Once I see the results we can go from there.


----------

